# وحدة معالجة مياه في مصنع أدوية



## عبد_حامد (18 مايو 2011)

يوجد لدينا في المصنع وحدة معالجة مياه , عدة مراحل (deionizer)
نحتاج لطريقة مثالية لتشغيل الوحدة والحفاظ عليها 
وطرق صيانتها وطرق للحفاظ عليها من البكتيريا والطفيليات والعفن وغيرها
وطريقة لحساب كميات التنشيط وما الى ذلك ,علما انني غير مختص بالموضوع واتمنى ان اتوسع في فهمه 
أرجو المساعدة من اصحاب الخبرات والمختصيين
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

